# Biken am Melibokus



## moenky (5. Juni 2005)

hi,
kennt jemand en paar gute singletrails oder downhills am melibokus, auerbacher- oder alsbacher schloss?


leider kenn ich mich im wald net so aus


----------



## paddy99 (7. Juni 2005)

guck mal bei:Meli-Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (7. Juni 2005)

Hi moenky,

oben am Melibocus geht am Zaun der Sendestation ein schoener Trail los bis zur Darsberg Huette.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (12. Juni 2005)

viele trails in alle richtungen mit sprüngen und ohne. wenn du oben an der aussichtsplattform stehtst dir treppen runter is einer aber den kenn ich nicht. und dann sdchon wie einer vor mit geschrieben hat: da wo der asphaltweg hochgeht musst du bis ans tor von der sende station fahrn und dann rechts der weg kommt wieder auf asphalt und dann kannst du grade ausweiter und später wieder ein klienes stück auf der straße fahrn der kommt im sperbergrund raus oder links den weg entlang bei der nächsten wieder links und weiterfahrn bis eine große linkskurve is da geht dann auch noch einer los der kommt in zwingenberg raus oder die linkskurve fahrn und dann die nächste wieder rechts da ist dann einer der in hochstädten raus kommt

mfg lorenz


----------



## Micro767 (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo !

Oder mach´s wie ich    jedes mal wenn ich eine Abfahrt noch mal fahren will biege ich falsch ab und bin schon wieder auf einer anderen Stecke   

Es scheint ja auch einige Möglichkeiten zu geben, auf interesanten Wegen wieder runter zukommen   

Vieleicht gibts ja auch ne Sammlung der Mögkichkeiten auf ner HP !? Werd mir mal die Meli-Biker Seite anschauen


----------



## moenky (22. Juli 2005)

ich such eigentlich ein trail mit sprüngen...gibts sowas am alsbacher schloss?


----------



## ShirHac (28. Juli 2005)

Mit Sprüngen sieht es etwas mau aus am Schloss und Melibokus. Und das ist auch ganz gut so. Wer springen will, der kann sich an der Rinne am Frankenstein austoben...
Schöne Trails gibt es am Melibokus en masse. Ein schöner langer Trail startet zb. oben an der Relais Station (am Zaun rechts rein) bis runter zur Förster Dörr Eiche. Dort gerade aus weiter (in Richtung der Abfahrt nach Balkhausen) bevor es dort reingeht aber links halten. Der Singletrail ist sehr steinig und geht bis zum Darsberg, kommt dort hinter der Hütte raus. Von dort den Weg links ins Hasselbachtal hinunter fahren. in der ersten Kurve geradeaus fahren, nach 600 metern entlang der Talflanke geht es einen Singletrail in Falllinie den Katharinenberg hinunter, bis man an der Hütte überhalb des Sperbergrundsteinbruchs ankommt. Dort bekommt man auch genug Speed drauf für den einen oder anderen Sprung. Dort gehts geradeaus weiter und man kommt je nach Gusto im Sperbergrund oder in der Hasselbach raus.

Für Touren und Spots rund um den Meli: www.doktorbike.de

Gruß Shir.


----------

